# Harley's Diagnosis



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

We are on a long road to (hopefully) recovery!!! And it's not in my head, and it's not in Harley's head - it's NOT stress, and it's NOT OCD. YAY!! I feel so GREAT for following this through, although, my poor sweet little man had quite a day today ....

My scanner isn't working, so I've typed out the letter we came away with:

"You presented Harley today for a dermatology consultation. For the past 10 months Harley has suffered from dermatitis associated with the paws. The condition responds to cortisone. On examination the paws were mildly inflamed. Skin scrapes for dermodex *mange mites were negative*. Microscopic examination from samples from the paws *revealed bacteria*.

Dogs get infections secondary to underlying allergies. *Atopy is allergy to airborne pollens, dust, and dist mites*. We identified allergens by skin testing and reverse the allergy with desensitising vaccines. Vaccines benefit 70 – 80% of dogs. They take four to eight months to build up and become effective. If beneficial, they are used for two to three years before the allergy is reversed, however, some dogs require vaccines lifelong. 

I sedated Harley and performed a skin test. Numerous strong positive reactions were seen and I recommend we begin desensitisation. The vaccines shall be delivered to your referring vet within the next two to three weeks. They will call you when the vaccines arrive and arrange an appointment. They will give the initial shots and then instruct you on injection technique _(*eeeeeeek!!!! * I'm trying not to freak out about this ..... I can do it - for my darling angel, I can do this!!)_ I will invoice you once I know the vaccines have been delivered, and would expect a cost of $450 per six month supply.

I like to recheck dogs every month initially, and then every 4 – 6 months as required. I have discharged Harley on antibiotics. Please give one 200mg Cephalexin tablet twice daily for four weeks. At our recheck consultation in four weeks, we shall consider beginning a drug called cyclosporine. This helps many allergic dogs and does not have the generalised side effects seen with steroids."

So, for the benefit of anyone else ever in this situation, I took pictures of my poor little man (he was still quite drowsy). He is REALLY uncomfortable right now, and I'm doing my best, but imagine being itchy & sore - you want relief, but you don't want anyone to touch you! Ironically, the vet said I should give him Pred for the next couple of days to ease his itch - I gave him a pill when we got home, but my poor darling angel is still really not all that comfortable.

10 minutes after we got home 

[attachment=27292:Harley_2...ept_07_i.jpg]

[attachment=27288:Harley_2...pt_07_ii.jpg]

[attachment=27289:Harley_2...t_07_iii.jpg]

[attachment=27290:Harley_2...pt_07_iv.jpg]

Just a little while ago - he's not himself, poor little man is in quite a lot of discomfort - he's ok when he's just sitting still, but when he moves, it must really aggravate him, so he's decided to just sit still (it's breaking my heart, but I know he will be ok tomorrow, and in the long run, he's going to be MUCH better!)

[attachment=27291:Harley_2...ept_07_v.jpg]

I had to leave him for 30 minutes for the tests, so of course I went to the nearest pet store - he got a new toy 'blue dog' and I couldn't forget missy moo - she got 'moo-cow'

The vet really was wonderful - even though she had to shave him (sorry Sarah) without me even saying a word, she said she would try & make it 'neat & un-noticeable' and it is! You can't even see it unless he's laying on his back.

It did cost a lot of money, but I feel that it was money really well spent. 

OK - so fee's for anyone who is ever in this boat - to give you an idea;

Consult - Dermatology - $198.50
Lab - In House
Microscopic Exam Smear - $23.50
Skin Scraping Exam - $25.00
Intra dermal Skin Test - $289.50

Medication (for the bacteria found, 1 month supply) $50.50

Total : $587.00

Thanks everyone for your support - it's not over yet, and I feel IMMENSE guilt every time I look at him right now, but I know that in the long run, hopefully, he's going to be MUCH happier! (I'm just not looking forward to giving the shots - but that's a couple of weeks away, and I WILL deal with that when the time comes - he is too important to me not to!)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so glad you have a diagnosis! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

I was dx with adult allergies about five years ago and have gotten shots ever since. It is amazing how much they help.

You'll be fine about giving the shots. I had to learn when Lady was dx with diabetes and I was a wreck. It takes a bit of getting used to, but before you know it, you will be an old pro. The biggest thing is to try to stay calm and upbeat so Harley thinks of it as a positive thing. And give him a treat afterwards! I don't even have to pick Lady up for her shot anymore. She just stands right in front of me until she gets it.

Do warm the syringe between your thumb and forefinger for a few minutes before injecting. I learned that cold serum is what stings, not the injection itself. If you get it to body teperature, you realy don't even feel it.

I am so glad your sweet boy is on the way to getting some relief from the itchies!


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

:aktion033: HOORAY

Now you know!!! Just knowing what's up is the best feeling. The memory of his discomfort will be long forgotten. Conradulations, you really did a thorough job of finding out. You are a best malt mom ever!

I'm really impressed with your specialist and the report you got. THANK YOU for sharing.


I've been giving Herk allergy shots for a month now. It's a little strange to do at first but you CAN do it. It does take a while to see the benefits of the shots so it's smart to have him on meds in the meanwhile.  In fact I'm going to ask my vet if Herk might have some secondary bacteria as well.

I use cheese as a reward for sitting still for the shots, I seriously don't think they can feel it. Let the syringe come to room temp before you use it, that's all there is to it.



YIPEEE, mary anna


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwww Jacqui, poor little Harley, you are such a wonderful mummy to him and now he is on the road to recovery from his allergies he is going to be much happier, bless his little heart :grouphug: 
I went to the allergist myself two weeks ago and had all those pin pricks down my back and on the top of both arms and it does cost a lot of money, but it's worth it to find out what's causing our constant problems.
Give Harley a little hug for me, he is a very handsome boy :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you! I'm sure I will be calling on all your expertise in a couple of weeks time when I need to 'stab' my baby boy. I'm drawing strength from your posts Mary Anna & Marj, and am trying hard not to flip out! Lots of deeeeeep breaths.

My poor little man is still not very happy, I just put a damp, cool face washer on his 'test site' to try & give him some relief. I've already put some antibiotic, anti-inflamitory, local anastethic cream on the 'test site', but I think the cool towel helped a little (maybe I'm kidding myself, but he seems ok for now)

Here is my little darling angel - nearly 9 hours after he was 'violated' (yes, I feel like dirt that he's going through this, but, I have to remind myself there is light at the end of the tunnel)

[attachment=27298:Harley_2...pt_07_vi.jpg]

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> My poor little man is still not very happy, I just put a damp, cool face washer on his 'test site' to try & give him some relief. I've already put some antibiotic, anti-inflamitory, local anastethic cream on the 'test site', but I think the cool towel helped a little (maybe I'm kidding myself, but he seems ok for now)
> 
> Here is my little darling angel - nearly 9 hours after he was 'violated' (yes, I feel like dirt that he's going through this, but, I have to remind myself there is light at the end of the tunnel)
> 
> ...


Jacqui, didn't the vet give you any instructions as to how to relieve the irritation from the test area? When I got home I just hopped under a luke warm shower and let the water run over them, that did seem to help stop the irritation, but then I didn't react a great deal to most of the pricks they did, but the red dots did remain for a couple of days, the irritation subsided rather quickly, I would say the tests are similar and little Harley should be ok in a day or so :grouphug: 
My back and arms looked like I had been attacked by a swarm of mozzies when I got home :new_shocked: but it wasn't too bad.
Don't feel bad, you are doing all you can to make his little life more comfortable and the time for this to pass is much better than him going through life with allergies, that is much worse hey!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Jacqui, didn't the vet give you any instructions as to how to relieve the irritation from the test area? When I got home I just hopped under a luke warm shower and let the water run over them, that did seem to help stop the irritation, but then I didn't react a great deal to most of the pricks they did, but the red dots did remain for a couple of days, the irritation subsided rather quickly, I would say the tests are similar and little Harley should be ok in a day or so :grouphug:
> My back and arms looked like I had been attacked by a swarm of mozzies when I got home :new_shocked: but it wasn't too bad.
> Don't feel bad, you are doing all you can to make his little life more comfortable and the time for this to pass is much better than him going through life with allergies, that is much worse hey!!  [/B]



Thanks Janet. Yes, the vet told me that he would be 'uncomfortable' and to give him Pred, and also use the cream. So I think I'm doing all I can, but still, I can only imagine how itchy and horrible he must be feeling right now. I've never had any allergy testing, but I can imagine how dreadful it must feel. My poor little man was injected with all sorts of things that are quite obviously driving him crazy!! It's horrible to watch, I just hope he sleeps well tonight & feels a LOT better in the morning.

He's sleeping right now, so I'm happy - it's almost bed-time, and I don't know how much sleep I will get - I'll be very busy watching him sleep!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Poor little Harley, he doesn't know what's going on. But I'm sure he trusts his mommy to know what's best, he may be uncomfortable, but he looks like a little trooper. So glad you found the problem!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Harley, just looking at his " test area" makes me itch. I'm like you, I'd be pretty freaked out :new_shocked: about having to give injections but I'd vow to do it anyway & I'm sure after the first couple of times, you'll be a pro at it. I'm glad you have a diagnosis now & a treatment plan. Feel better soon sweet Harley. Big hugs :grouphug: to you both for having to go through this.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhhhhhh poor Harley Boy !!

He looks kinda exhausted .. love the "just sitting there shot" ...

I hope things will get better really fast for him - don't worry - he'll be feeling much better and these horrible days will pass for both of you ...

My question is - where is the "evil" one and how come she is leaving him alone ??

Can she sense that he is sick and is giving him some space ...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad you have found the source (s ) of harley's problems and can not take pro-active action to help him. I will tell you nobody could be more terrified about giving shots than I was when told I had to give Missy injections 2 x day for her diabetes. My first attept at the vets went very well..however the next day when totally on my own I went thru several syringes before ever actualy giving the injection ( dropped, contaminated, hit plunger before even near injection site etc). I cried and felt so inadequate! BUT it came to my realization I HAD! to do this or my Missy would die.
So I did it and was quite please it again was fine... and though it took about a week or so before i relaxed.. it became as "normal" as brushing my teeth... just something that part of a daily routine.
You'll do fine!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i'm soo glad you have a diagnosis!! The poor thing, I felt so bad when I saw what was done to his torso!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">I think that is the hardest thing for us as "parents" of furkids. We are doing something that will help in the long run, but they just don't understand. Parents of babies are in the same boat. But at least with young children, even though it is still heart wrenching to watch, they can understand what is happening and that it will be worth it in the long run and that you are actually helping them. Not just hurting them for no good reason.

Do you know if the shots you will be giving will be sub-q or directly into the muscle? Sub-q shots are easy. I did it for years with my diabetic cat. Although I do remember the very first time I did it at the vets office and heard or felt (not sure which) the initial "pop", I got a little queazy. LOL My vet even made me sit down for a while! :HistericalSmiley: So if I can get over it, and then think of it as easy, I know you can! I'm just glad you were able to get to the bottom of his discomfort. Hugs to you and gentle pets to Harley.</span>


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay-I'm so glad Harley is on the road to recovery. :aktion033: He looks so pitiful but he will appreciate you when he's feeling much better-you're such a good mum!! :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Jac, I'm so glad you have some answers. Actually, Harley looked better in the second picture. Less irritated already. I hope he's gotten some relief today. Whatever you have to do, you'll do from love. I can't imagine having to give injections either, but as Marj, Terry and Mary Anna said, you do it for your baby and it gets easier.

xoxoxo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Poor, sweet Harley. My heart goes out to him.

Thanks for the info. My Lacie is having a terrible time with allergies now and we may end up having to go this route too.

I will anxiously wait to see how Harley does with the desensitazation. 

In the meantime, let him know that we praying for him and sending positive thoughts his way.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh Jacqui, I'm so sorry poor little Harley has had to go through this. Those pics made me feel so bad. But I am very pleased that there is a possibility to a road of recovery! Give that precious angel a kiss from me!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: I hope Harley is feeling better soon :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am so happy that Harley has a diagnosis. You are such a good mommy and giving him the injections will become a piece of cake! Although he looks so sad, in the long run he will be so much happier!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> My question is - where is the "evil" one and how come she is leaving him alone ??
> 
> Can she sense that he is sick and is giving him some space ...[/B]


LOL, yes, the 'evil' one did kind of sense something was up so she was keeping her distance - bless her, she doesn't know why he's getting all the special treatment!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Do you know if the shots you will be giving will be sub-q or directly into the muscle? Sub-q shots are easy. I did it for years with my diabetic cat. Although I do remember the very first time I did it at the vets office and heard or felt (not sure which) the initial "pop", I got a little queazy. LOL My vet even made me sit down for a while! :HistericalSmiley: So if I can get over it, and then think of it as easy, I know you can! I'm just glad you were able to get to the bottom of his discomfort. Hugs to you and gentle pets to Harley.[/B]


No, I don't know what kind of shots they will be yet - I will find out in a couple of weeks when we collect the vaccines. I got queazy just reading that! LOL


Thanks for your kind wishes everyone. He's still not himself today, but he gobbled down his breakfast (and the 2 pills I put in there ) I'm taking another day off work, I can't leave him while he's like this, even though I'm guessing he'll sleep alot today, I will feel better being with him.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Consult - Dermatology - $198.50
Lab - In House
Microscopic Exam Smear - $23.50
Skin Scraping Exam - $25.00
Intra dermal Skin Test - $289.50

Medication (for the bacteria found, 1 month supply) $50.50

Total : $587.00

Cure for Harley - PRICELESS !!!

For everything else - there's Mastercard !!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Poor Harley! I hope he will not be overly uncomfortable! Thank you so much for sharing the info. I'm going to ask my vet about the cyclosporin for Jolie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Poor littleman Harley :shocked: I sure hope he starts feeling better soon. I know all to well about vet bills. :smstarz:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Cure for Harley - PRICELESS !!![/B]


My little man sure is PRICELESS! :wub: 

Thanks again everyone, you're all so very kind :grouphug:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Jacqui, I'm so glad you finally have a solution to Harley's problems. Paris looked just like that. She was allergic to all but one thing that they tested her for. As far as giving the shots, that is something you and Harley will get used. Just be sure to get the serum (once in the syringe) to room temp. as Marj said. I always give Paris lots of praise and a treat after each injection. Don't be disappointed if you don't see an immediate improvement...it takes a little bit of time, not to mention they may have to adjust the serum. I think we are at about as good as we are going to get and they have had to adjust Paris' serum about three times.

Here is a picture I took of Paris last week. She saw me getting the serum out of the refrigerator and bolted through the doggie door. She just stared at me until I opened the door and she came back in. She does this when she knows she is getting a shot or that it is bath time. She cracks me up sometimes.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Jacqui, I'm so glad you finally have a solution to Harley's problems. Paris looked just like that. She was allergic to all but one thing that they tested her for. As far as giving the shots, that is something you and Harley will get used. Just be sure to get the serum (once in the syringe) to room temp. as Marj said. I always give Paris lots of praise and a treat after each injection. Don't be disappointed if you don't see an immediate improvement...it takes a little bit of time, not to mention they may have to adjust the serum. I think we are at about as good as we are going to get and they have had to adjust Paris' serum about three times.
> 
> Here is a picture I took of Paris last week. She saw me getting the serum out of the refrigerator and bolted through the doggie door. She just stared at me until I opened the door and she came back in. She does this when she knows she is getting a shot or that it is bath time. She cracks me up sometimes.
> 
> ...



Awww poor Paris - thanks Betty, it's comforting to know that I have a lot of support here - I think I'm going to need it when it comes time to me giving him a shot for the first time! But I can do it, I have to!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:grouphug: Sorry to read about this but Jacqui you will do great I am sure...all that love will see you through!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have only one thing to say to you - FAKE FUR and GLUE ( so Aunt Sarah won't hyperventilate ) . Only joking - at least the shave was even - GROW BACK SOON FUR !!! Feel better soon Harley . Sarah :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww poor little Harley, so glad you know whats going on with him, he will be very grateful for all this in the long run.

You will be fine with the needles, I am sure.

Give Harley a big kiss from us here.


----------

